

U.S. courts consider legality of laptop inspections at the border - iamelgringo
http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/01/07/america/legal.php
At the end of the article:<p><i>There are all sorts of lessons in these cases. One is that the border seems be a privacy-free zone. A second is that encryption programs work. A third is that you should keep your password to yourself. And the most important is that you should leave your laptop at home. </i>
======
iamelgringo
Best excerpt from the end of the article:

 _There are all sorts of lessons in these cases. One is that the border seems
be a privacy-free zone. A second is that encryption programs work. A third is
that you should keep your password to yourself. And the most important is that
you should leave your laptop at home._

